# Fukasa-Ryu Bujutsu Kai . What's your Opinion About it?



## Shinryu (Aug 15, 2002)

Hello.

I want to know what you guys think of this.

Fukasa-Ryu Bujutsu Kai 

Fukasa-Kai 
This page is so so... The 1st is the best informative.

I would like to know your opinion about this.

He just started teaching at a center 1x per week , Fukasa Shorin-ryu Karate for free, so I want to check this out and see what it is all about.  

1 of the last authentic Karate-jutsu systems.. it says in the site


----------



## Jay Bell (Aug 15, 2002)

It looks very cute


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> 
> *It looks very cute *




lol


----------



## RyuShiKan (Aug 15, 2002)

There is plenty of info on this guy on E-Budo.


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> 
> *There is plenty of info on this guy on E-Budo. *



Really. ?

Can you show me?


----------



## RyuShiKan (Aug 15, 2002)

Go to E-Budo.com and do a word search


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 15, 2002)

Ok.


What's your opinion on this?


----------



## RyuShiKan (Aug 15, 2002)

On second thought it might not be that easy.
He is on page 6 of this thread:

http://www.e-budo.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12982&perpage=20&pagenumber=6


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> 
> *On second thought it might not be that easy.
> He is on page 6 of this thread:
> ...



I was going to say that... 

Thanks now...


----------



## RyuShiKan (Aug 15, 2002)

From his website:



> Cary Nemeroff, Soke, 9th Dan
> 
> 
> As a consequence of 25 years of diligent martial arts study, Cary Nemeroff earned the highest, most prestigious title/honor in the traditional Japanese and Okinawan martial arts, Sokeship.  Through formal training/study of some of the most sought-out and famous Ryu (styles), he has earned Asian accredited gradings in the following martial arts disciplines...



To date I have never met nor heard of ANYONE in Okinawa calling themselves a SOKE. This is a Japanese term and not that commonly used either. I have met several Soke in Japan but they were all about 70+ years of age and had roughly 50+ years of training. Japanese must really suck at MA because it seems to take them about 2 or 3 times longer to get the same titles as their western counter parts.......





> The Soke achieved the venerated title of Hanshi/9th Dan in one of the oldest Samurai systems (of the Japanese Yokota Family) under the name of Dai Yoshin-ryu in the area of Ju-Jutsu. He was graded to Dai-Shihan/7th Dan in Kempo-Jutsu and Shihan/5th Dan in the Samurai weapons arts of Naginata-Jutsu (staff w/halberd blade), Yari-Jutsu (spear), and Bo-Jutsu (staff).  Don't misunderstand, the Soke was graded in each aspect of Dai Yoshin-ryu separately.  Thus, each aspect was studied individually and comprehensively.



Too bad nobody can find any information on this Yokota family. If he were to come to Japan and go to the Zen Nihon Kobudo Kyokai (All Japan Kobudo Federation) and claim anything that is on his home page they would most likely die laughing.






> The Soke has trained thoroughly and extensively in the Karate arts of Okinawa.  He has attained the respected title of Hanshi/9th Dan, in Hakutsuru (White Crane), Shorin-ryu, Kobudo (Okinawan Weapons), and Toide (Okinawan Throwing and Grappling), under the name of Juko-ryu.  Similarly, each art was studied separately and comprehensively.




Again with the 9th dan  Same thing as going to Japan.........I would like to see him go to Okinawa and spout off that he was a 9th dan.
I am sure more than a few folks would want him to "prove" it.






> Worthy of mention is the fact that the Soke was also graded to Shihan-Dai/4th Dan in Seidokan Motobu-ryu Karate-Jutsu and Toide (which is the 13 generation old "mystery art" of the Royal Imperial Family of Okinawa).



I know this to be BS since Shian Toma won't have anything to do with Nemeroff's teacher. Nemeroff's teacher was caught making bogus dan certificates with the Seidokan name on them. The name of Toma's dojo is Seidokan= True Way House, and is very legit. 
However Nemeroff's teahcer was so stupid instead of putting the Japanese kanji for Seido kan (true way house) the idiot put Seidokan (sex way house)  He also used a rubber signature stamp on the certificates which anyone could tell was a cheap copy.
Same sounding kanji put obviously a different meaning.
Now Nemeroff's teahcer has the nickname of "Whore House style"





> The Soke was graded to Shihan-Dai/4th Dan in Juko-ryu Ki-Jutsu (known as Combat Ki), an art that involves taking full-power strikes to the vital areas of the human body.



Another bogus art which was full discussed on E-Budo.






> The Soke also holds the title of Kyoshi/3rd Dan in Juko-ryu Judo which is combat, non-sport Judo.




Another bogus art which was full discussed on E-Budo.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Shinryu _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Also, why are you asking me to show you a thread that you made on E-budo? What's the point?

Thread found here: http://www.e-budo.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&postid=122021#post122021

You go by RobNYC on there and Shinryu here but your ICQ # is still the same

For RobNYC=ICQ Number: 164638862

For Shinryu= ICQ Number: 164638862


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



yes you are right about me being there and here.

But I was thinking you had another thread you were talking about.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 15, 2002)

I know the crane styles greatly influenced Okinawan karate, but does anyone actually teach a traditional karate style by this name in Okinawa?


----------



## RyuShiKan (Aug 15, 2002)

There is a kata called Hakutsuru (White Crane) however I have never read, heard, nor seen anything that would lead me to believe someone in Okinawa teaches a "Crane Style".


Also, the Crane Styles of China had only minor influences on Okinawan karate...............contrary to popular belief.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> 
> *Also, the Crane Styles of China had only minor influences on Okinawan karate...............contrary to popular belief. *



I had heard it was significant; having studied Uechi I certainly believe it for that system, but it is an exception in so many ways. I thought Shorin showed more evidence of it?


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> I had heard it was significant; having studied Uechi I certainly believe it for that system, but it is an exception in so many ways. I thought Shorin showed more evidence of it? *



I am very weak in Karate.
I have a book that talks about all the styles I can imagine.

It says Shorin-Ryu is the oldest of all karate systems. 
There are a few branches of Shorinryu though.

My friend practices Shinjinbukan Shorin-Ryu.

It's very influence with the Shaolin Hands/Ways. I hear.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 6, 2009)

Thread necro, I know. The dangers of a search function. 

Nemeroff just released a book, "Mastering the art of the samurai sword." I was unfamiliar with him, but the book looked like it would at least be interesting, and if worst came to worst, I'd know how to answer if asked about him by a student.

My only observation of Mr. Nemeroff is that his grip on the sword was very odd in that his right hand was flush to the tsuka. He gave no practical reason as to his deviation in this area, so I have no choice but to consider it incorrect. 

Any time I see tenth dan in anything I am generally suspicious. Since Mr. Nemeroff holds a tenth dan in several arts, that kind of raised my eyebrows. Mind you, I don't think that tenth dan automatically means fake, but I've seen enough rank inflation that I consider it a red flag.

Not being an iai or kenjutsu practitioner (we get some "iai" and "kenjutsu" in kendo, but not traditional iaido or kenjutsu), I don't have any comment regarding the authenticity of the techniques in the book.

I voted the last one, recommend something else. Here's my recommendation.

Seek out a good iaido school. He has his system of iai in the book, which may or may not be authentic material that has been repackaged and/or renamed, but you'd be better off learning the established art. Then you'd be in a better position to look at what he's doing and know if its on the level or not.  Perhaps his system is good, maybe even great, but based on pics in a book and an accompanying DVD, I will reserve judgement.

The book also had a lengthy section of dojo etiquette, wherein the practitioners came in hakama in hand, weaing the keikogi and shorts. At first glance, it looked like they just had no pants on. They put on the hakama at some point after bowing in and in the dojo (as opposed to the dressing room). 

Never seen that before! 

Daniel


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey Daniel,

Just to comment on the grip you saw in the book, having your right hand pretty much (but not quite completely) flush against the tsuba is occasionally found in Iai single hand techniques for a more solid, supported grip, to handle the impact of cutting a target. For a two handed grip, definately a no-no. The right hand should grip the tsuka at an angle, allowing a bit of space to manouevre the sword, giving the ability to control the direction of the blade. I'd be wary of the rest of the book myself...


----------



## pgsmith (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow! 
  That is some serious thread necro there, sorta like a thread-zombie! 

  However, I just wanted to shed a bit of light on the thread's subject. Mr. Nemeroff is a long time student of, and is certified by, Rod Sacharnoski. All sorts of information about Mr. Sacharnoski and the arts he teaches (including the infamous "whore-house style"), can be found on the web.

  Cheers,


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 19, 2009)

Just tried the two links in the first post.  Both came up blank
No information or anything

maybe it is my comp but would someone else try


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 19, 2009)

tshadowchaser said:


> Just tried the two links in the first post.  Both came up blank
> No information or anything
> 
> maybe it is my comp but would someone else try


The first one comes up "cannot find server" and the second is a link to AOL Hometown, which has been shutdown.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Oct 19, 2009)

Chris Parker said:


> Hey Daniel,
> 
> Just to comment on the grip you saw in the book, having your right hand pretty much (but not quite completely) flush against the tsuba is occasionally found in Iai single hand techniques for a more solid, supported grip, to handle the impact of cutting a target. For a two handed grip, definately a no-no. The right hand should grip the tsuka at an angle, allowing a bit of space to manouevre the sword, giving the ability to control the direction of the blade. I'd be wary of the rest of the book myself...


I should have specified; it was a two handed grip.

Daniel


----------



## pgsmith (Oct 20, 2009)

> Just tried the two links in the first post. Both came up blank
> No information or anything
> maybe it is my comp but would someone else try


Not unexpected since the original thread is over seven years old. Some quick Google-fu gave up these results ... Fukasa Ryu Bujutsu Kai 
Fukasa Kai


----------

